# Great Honing Guide



## tierraverde

Sweet and simple.
Thanks


----------



## richardkell

hello, its Aug 2013 and now i have worked out how to make larger rollers that lift my honing guides to another level ….

my honing guide richard kell no.2 now offered as std with large rollers ie http://richardkell.livejournal.com/26030.html

theres also a youtube linked at the bottom of that link.

thanks !!


----------



## WayneC

Thanks Richard. Looks like a great jig.


----------

